# Should my parents (Grooms) names be on the wedding invitations?



## Romans922 (Mar 12, 2006)

Should my parent's names be on the wedding invitations? I am the groom.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes. I made the mistake of not doing it. Not good.....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2006)

Depends on who is hosting. Traditional invitations are from the parents of the bride as they host their daughter's wedding (they are giving her away).

http://www.topweddingsites.com/wedding_invitations.html


> Typically the bride´s parents would issue the invitations, because traditionally they would host their daughter´s wedding. However these days, more and more couples are paying for their own weddings or the costs are split so everyone can help the couple in the best way possible.
> 
> The reasoning behind couples paying for their own wedding is logical and fair. Today´s couple is more financially able to cover the costs. No longer does the bride live at home, taken care of by her father, until the day she marries someone who can then take care of her. Women take care of themselves--they should contribute.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 12, 2006)

Technically, the people paying for the wedding are the ones doing the inviting--they're the ones that should be on the invitation.

Traditionally, the bride's parents are paying for the wedding and are on the invitations.

However, do what you feel comfortable with, though if it were me I'd include both sets of parents.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Yes. I made the mistake of not doing it. Not good.....


Isn't it a shame how bruised some feelings get over what is done purely unintentionally. My parents are divorced and, during my wedding, we presented roses to the Mother. When we went to my wife's mom we gave her the flower and hugged her. Sonya's Dad also stood up so we hugged him.

I totally wasn't paying attention to that detail because, being kind of a mission-oriented guy, I was thinking "OK, this is a thing where we're giving the Moms a flower...."

Anyway we get to my Mom and give her the flower and hug her. My father, who was sitting in the row behind her with his new wife was not acknowledge but not for any reason other than we didn't think of it. You know how it is: a million details surrounding the wedding, the moment, ....

Anyway, we're doing pictures after the ceremony and I begin to notice my Dad is brooding over something. It took me a while to figure out and then it dawned on me why he was mad. I apologized profusely but he thought it was intentional. His wife even wrote me a nasty gram after the wedding at how rude they thought it was.

What was so ironic was that Sonya and I were trying to be magnanimous by inviting his wife to the wedding. She had been excluded from two other weddings (my two brothers). My Dad didn't come to my little brother's wedding because of that. It was just very frustrating to me at how it worked out given how we were trying to be include her at the expense of a little of my mother's enjoyment and then have a seemingly insignificant detail cause them to be upset.

Oh well...it's been almost 10 years since that debaucle and everybody's talking...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2006)

Our daughters husbands family put our names on them. When I save up some more cash I am sending it to them though to help cover the costs.


----------



## faydawg67117 (Mar 13, 2006)

My wife (then my girlfriend) just gave birth to my son. I just became a Christian and my wife and I were living together. My Pastor at the time told me about fornication and how it is a sin. I told the Pastor to marry us in two weeks just enough time to get a tux and a dress and call some people up and tell them we are getting married. Our wedding was at a youth center in the South Bronx and our reception was at my mom's apartment. In a way I'm glad it happened that way this way we didn't have to worry about all the formalities like invitations and such.

[Edited on 3-13-2006 by faydawg67117]


----------

